# Man hours for Clutch replacement



## slihp67 (Apr 16, 2017)

Was watching the below video, as you do..  i think this is a 180 hes working on he goes on to talk about how long it should take at the end hes like "7.5 8 hours job if it was a 225 quattro it would be a further 4 hours" why would this be? any ideas?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=re8jlq7 ... zPqW3jGAkl


----------



## briancope (Jan 25, 2014)

I didn't watch the video all the way through but I can say that my 225 Quattro clutch was completed in about six hours by my mechanic, most likely less after a few refreshment breaks and lunchtime I guess.


----------



## Timdog (Jan 8, 2017)

The quotered hours by an Audi Stealers service department is 10 hours for a 225 clutch and flywheel


----------



## TT Tom TT (Oct 9, 2015)

I had mine done in 5 hrs flat but that was by a garage that do NOTHING but clutches and flywheels all day long! There services weren't cheap at £60/hr but the speed they did it made up for the rate and was cheap after all said and done.

I would expect it to take a competent mechanic a full day and a slow not so-good mechanic maybe one and a half to two days. Bear this in mind when people are telling you how long it will take.


----------



## chisharpe (May 27, 2017)

If it were me getting my clutch done I would buy the flywheel from gsf using our forum discount and the clutch from euro car parts & then use your trusted mechanic and pay cash 

Get him to check the flywheel if it's still good save yourself £350 if it's not replace.

I know you can get a clutch and dmf flywheel from Luke which is £500 if you use discounts from gsf then 6 hours cash £40 an hour. £740 for fly and clutch or £390 for clutch replacement only.


----------



## chisharpe (May 27, 2017)

or there are clutches and DMF or SMF on ebay for less but i would only trust them if your doing the replacement yourself and can remove it if you need to use the warranty they offer.

Techniclutch on ebay seem to be a big seller obviously they have there moaners but they also have lots of happy customers too. they sell luke and sach but from what i gather you may get a luke or sach clutch but the flywheel for damn sure wont be genuine made and more than likely is not gonna last the time of what you want but in a pinch a clutch and fly for 250 vs 500 can sometimes save you money. especially if you are realistic about what you want from the car and how long its going to run you.

for example i drive the car 6500 miles a year so if i got a clutch and it lasted 32k then it would last me 5 years about the length of time i keep cars before moving on to new ones. ive personal experience with buying from them and a car that had a clutch put in is still going 60k later.

that said you pay your money you take your chance.


----------



## slihp67 (Apr 16, 2017)

TT Tom TT said:


> I had mine done in 5 hrs flat but that was by a garage that do NOTHING but clutches and flywheels all day long! There services weren't cheap at £60/hr but the speed they did it made up for the rate and was cheap after all said and done.
> 
> I would expect it to take a competent mechanic a full day and a slow not so-good mechanic maybe one and a half to two days. Bear this in mind when people are telling you how long it will take.


 ye guy in the vid says book time says 12 hours but actually 7-8 for non quattro but why would a quaittro take longer?


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

slihp67 said:


> TT Tom TT said:
> 
> 
> > I had mine done in 5 hrs flat but that was by a garage that do NOTHING but clutches and flywheels all day long! There services weren't cheap at £60/hr but the speed they did it made up for the rate and was cheap after all said and done.
> ...


Quattro has the transfer box and prop but that doesn't take 4 extra hours to remove and refit.


----------



## Van Well (Apr 8, 2017)

Interesting timing for this thread to pop up because my TT is booked in for clutch, DMF & rear main seal in 10 days. I have already bought the LuK DMF/Clutch kit and the rear main seal (rear crankshaft oil seal) but I've chosen an experienced mechanic who has done a lot of East/West engine/transmission configurations, however this is his first TT. Mine is the Quattro. I already said to him that general consensus is that it can be done in a day but he's a nice guy and I trust his integrity. He suggested that it'd be a good idea to change the rear main seal while the transmission is out, since it's a cheap part and would give peace of mind that everything is sorted for another x amount of years/miles.
I'm interested to find out if my 15 year old and 87,000 mile TT has the original clutch? Anyway to tell without previous owner receipts?


----------



## chisharpe (May 27, 2017)

How much did you get the clutch and fly for


----------



## Timdog (Jan 8, 2017)

Van Well said:


> Interesting timing for this thread to pop up because my TT is booked in for clutch, DMF & rear main seal in 10 days. I have already bought the LuK DMF/Clutch kit and the rear main seal (rear crankshaft oil seal) but I've chosen an experienced mechanic who has done a lot of East/West engine/transmission configurations, however this is his first TT. Mine is the Quattro. I already said to him that general consensus is that it can be done in a day but he's a nice guy and I trust his integrity. He suggested that it'd be a good idea to change the rear main seal while the transmission is out, since it's a cheap part and would give peace of mind that everything is sorted for another x amount of years/miles.
> I'm interested to find out if my 15 year old and 87,000 mile TT has the original clutch? Anyway to tell without previous owner receipts?


Mine is the quattro and found out it had the original flywheel (what was left of it) and the original clutch.
Not bad for 17 years old


----------



## gerontius (Aug 27, 2016)

The clutch pedal will be getting heavy on an old clutch, due to heat hardening of the springs on the pressure plate. That's only an indication though.
See whether the old parts are genuine VW group parts with logo stamped on them.

Make sure you get the clutch slave cylinder replaced at the same time. It's gearbox out again if it starts leaking.


----------



## Van Well (Apr 8, 2017)

chisharpe said:


> How much did you get the clutch and fly for


Hey Chris, I paid 470 pounds for the LuK clutch kit (which includes the central slave cylinder), stretch bolts and LuK DMF (which is the more expensive 10 teeth 27° DMF for my TT).
You can probably find those parts cheaper but I was happy because that is half the cheapest quote I got for those parts in Australia.


----------



## Van Well (Apr 8, 2017)

Timdog said:


> Mine is the quattro and found out it had the original flywheel (what was left of it) and the original clutch.
> Not bad for 17 years old


Definitely very good to get 17 years out of a clutch on a turboed sports car!


----------



## Van Well (Apr 8, 2017)

gerontius said:


> The clutch pedal will be getting heavy on an old clutch, due to heat hardening of the springs on the pressure plate. That's only an indication though.
> See whether the old parts are genuine VW group parts with logo stamped on them.
> 
> Make sure you get the clutch slave cylinder replaced at the same time. It's gearbox out again if it starts leaking.


Yes, the LuK clutch kit comes with the CSC 8) 
I'll check to see if the parts have the VW Audi logos. My clutch pedal feels fine, it engages at the right pedal distance but when you floor it (or even accelerate moderately) in 3rd, 4th, 5th & 6th gear, the revs jump and you can feel it slip - i.e. the power isn't going anywhere except spinning the flywheel.
Yes, gearbox out means a lot of expensive labour cost. I don't want to do this again. That's why I'm also changing the rear crankshaft oil seal even if it's not leaking. It's a cheap part..... might as well go whole hog.


----------



## Van Well (Apr 8, 2017)

Just got the car back and what a difference! 8) Finally drives like it's supposed to and with the added peace of mind knowing that the RMS was replaced while the gearbox was out and also the transferbox/propshaft coupling was replaced.
Clutch was the original one - so 15 years and 140,000km's.

One bad thing - the new CSC is leaking. My mechanic discovered it as I came to pick it up. He thinks it's the little O ring inside the 'shaft' bit of the CSC. He also said it was a bugger to bleed the clutch fluid because you have to do it in the middle of the system, not down at the clutch end, like normal?! He's going to fix it on Tuesday but does anyone have any thoughts on those issues???


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Clutch gets bled at the gearbox where the fluid line joins the box.

When you say it's leaking I assume you mean from outside of the box? I lost the o-ring on mine last time I changed the clutch but managed to use one that was on the old slave cylinder, lucky


----------



## Van Well (Apr 8, 2017)

Ian_W said:


> Clutch gets bled at the gearbox where the fluid line joins the box.
> 
> When you say it's leaking I assume you mean from outside of the box? I lost the o-ring on mine last time I changed the clutch but managed to use one that was on the old slave cylinder, lucky


Cheers for that info, Ian. I will pass it on to my mechanic....


----------



## drone (Sep 24, 2014)

I changed the clutch and flywheel on mine about a year ago, viewtopic.php?f=2&t=1322690&p=7181146#p7181146.
The last para details how I bled the clutch and it's worked for a twelve month now so it must be nearly right, won't help you but it might help your mechanic.


----------



## Van Well (Apr 8, 2017)

Thanks Drone, sounds like a great method to make sure there's no air in the CSC. Unfortunately, my transmission is all back together and buttoned up, so too late to use your method.

BTW, I am loving driving my TT with the new clutch and DMF!  8) I can plant my foot, let the turbo spool and ALL the power gets to the wheels! Fancy that.... :lol:


----------



## ady117 (Aug 28, 2013)

Had a LUK clutch and duel mass fly wheel kit fitted to my 99, 225 last month all in £730 mates rates by a mechanic i use a lot... he did it over two days in between jobs... feels great now still bedding it in.. but a lovley light action. like new.


----------

